# Another Mini Review - Craft Holster - Hk P2000 leather holster



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Last year, I got a Craft holster for my Walther P99 handgun, and I wrote a review of that particular holster on this very gun forum. Well, I decided to get ANOTHER holster from Craft - this time for my Hk P2000. ( https://www.craftholsters.com ). The P2000 is my main carry gun - it's been my daily carry for over 4 years now.

For this second Craft holster, I got a different holster model - This time I got the *Leather Pancake Holster with 2 positions*. You can see it listed here: https://www.craftholsters.com/leather-pancake-holster-w-2-carry-positions-p77

I went with a black leather holster for this occasion, instead of brown. And, I must say that the black leather looks great!

I can also report that it really carries very well. I've had the holster for close to two months now, and I really like the retention strap that this model comes with. Plus, the holster holds the gun tightly to your waist so that printing is minimized. I also like the way the holster wraps around the gun with the retention strap, because the strap gives great protection from sweat.

As I mentioned in my other Craft review - it gets super hot down here in Texas for the majority of the year. The strap acts like a sweat guard, and it keeps me from having to wipe the gun down daily (in the summertime). That is very helpful.










I had been previously using a Galco Matrix holster to carry my HK P2000, but it provides no protection from sweat at all. So, it is very nice to have that feature with this Craft Holster, as it was lacking with my previous holster.

Once again, the quality and stitching on the holster is very good. And, the holster is available in mahogany (brown) and in black leather. So, two color choices.

I had not really been familiar with Craft Holsters prior to getting my first holster from them last year. But, after I posted my previous review on a few gun forums, it was interesting to see many comments from others stating that they had been buying holsters from Craft for several years. So, it was good to hear that they have many satisfied customers.

I am very happy with the holster - and if anyone else has an HK P2000, you can see the various models they offer here: https://www.craftholsters.com/heckler-koch-p2000-holsters

But, they seem to make holsters for many other manufacturers as well. In fact, I am contemplating ordering a 3rd holster from them soon - for my Beretta PX4 Compact.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Professionally speaking, it looks like very nice work.

Me? I would not be pleased by the extra belt slot.
Someday, the leather may tear-out between those slots.
(Do you really switch between strong-side and cross-draw? Really?)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Many holsters of this style have the 3rd slot. I have owned several in past years made by various brands It seems very common that they put the 3rd slot on it. It is the style of the holster. I never use the 3rd slot, but it's just the way they are generally made - the pancake style holster.

I've never had a holster of this style wear out in the hole


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Update. I've had the opportunity to wear this a lot more often. I really am enjoying this holster quite a lot. Comes in handy during the summer heat - I am not getting the slide all wet from sweat with this holster compared to the one I previously used.

Texas is HOT!


----------



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

I've had two holsters made for me by them, one for a 1911 and the other for a Browning HP. Both were lined. They were extremely well made and stitched. I had asked for a straight draw for both, but one came with a 30 degree cant. I called them and they immediately sent me a new straight draw holster, and told me to keep the 30 degree cant holster, as the shipping and customs would have been more that the cost of the holster. Very good customer service.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just ordered this same holster for my Walther P99


----------

